# Studies on Mark



## BGF (Sep 9, 2015)

My weekly men's group will be starting a study of the gospel of Mark in two weeks. We are looking for a decent commentary or study. Any suggestions?


----------



## rickclayfan (Sep 10, 2015)

Spurgeon's recommendations:


> *ALEXANDER *(JOSEPH ADDISON, D.D.) Mark Ex-plained. Post 8yD. 5/-_Lond._, Nisbet. 1866. S. 3/6. _Alexander expounds Mark as an independent record, and does not constantly tell us to "see Matthew and Luke." Hence the book is complete in itself, and the author's learning and care have made is invaluable._
> 
> B. (G.) Practical Commentary on Mark, in Simple and Familiar Language. 12mo. 3/-_Lond._, Nisbet. 1863. The different paragraphs are treated under most suggestive headings which are the most useful parts of the book. Infant baptism is far too prominent, but the little work is likely to be very helpful.
> 
> ...



_Bold = especially recommended by him.
_- http://www.spurgeon.org/misc/c&c_c09.htm


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 10, 2015)

J.A. Alexander's 1864 Commentary https://archive.org/details/commentaryongosp00alex Can probably find used paperback reprints for relatively little $.


----------



## BGF (Sep 10, 2015)

2 responses and J.A. Alexander is memtioned in both. Sounds worthy of consideration. Is anyone familiar with Sinclair Ferguson's contribution to the Let's Study series?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 10, 2015)

It's a good book; I have it. SFerguson is usually among the best alive today. He doesn't cover the last vv of ch.16.

If I recall, that series includes pages (in the back) that are study guide/questions. (But I don't think the authors work those up, rather the editors.)


----------



## BGF (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks Tim and Bruce. I'll recommend Alexander and Ferguson to the group. I might even toss in JC Ryle.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 10, 2015)

If you want an electronic version of Alexander that I re-OCR'd from the internet archive version and created a bookmarked table of contents in the pdf file (20 MB), download it from here:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6HWxDunFF2GVUJKXzZOUjREakk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Sep 10, 2015)

Ryle is very accessible. Stein's BECNT is also very good, though not as colloquial as Ryle, ditto on Lane's NICNT.


----------

